# Dina And The Dragon (fantasy) Updated w/score



## bryla (Jul 29, 2013)

So I'd like to share a rejected pitch I recorded before the summer. It's a childrens fantasy novel set in an undated past filled with dragons and potions and public executions.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F103126990&secret_url=false[/flash] 

https://soundcloud.com/thomasbryla/dina-and-the-dragon

Score update:
http://issuu.com/thomasbrya/docs/dina/0


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 29, 2013)

Great piece. Really enjoyed the writing for all sections! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Dina And The Dragon (fantasy)*

Very nice piece. The writing is excellent!


----------



## bryla (Jul 30, 2013)

Mike and Darthmorphling thank you very much for your nice comments!


----------



## Hal (Jul 30, 2013)

Rejected ?? who did they hire instead John williams ? very nice composition Bryla


----------



## TGV (Jul 30, 2013)

Overall a very nice piece. Some of the transitions sound a bit radical, e.g. at 1:49, but it's pretty promising. If this got rejected, it's probably because they wanted a totally different style.

I didn't really like the recording, though. The strings are nice, but the brass, woodwinds and percussion sound too roomy, and the sound isn't very warm.


----------



## Timberland70 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Dina And The Dragon (fantasy)*

Thomas, to me it is an awesome piece of music. I agree that the reason for the rejection was most likely not the quality of the music, but the expectation on the style. I personally also like the sound and dynamics, although I just heard it at my laptop with headphones.
Thanks for sharing!
Helge


----------



## BenG (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Dina And The Dragon (fantasy)*

Great piece! Really enjoyed it bryla


----------



## bryla (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks Hal! I don't know who they hired but I guess it is a composer the director has worked with previously.

TGV: Thanks for your concern about the winds and reverb. It's the first time I've mixed a live orchestra, so I knew that I was way over my head, but I felt it a great challenge, and I definitely learned where I should improve!

Timberland and Ben: Thank you very much!


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Dina And The Dragon (fantasy)*

Nice change me thinks. 
Obviously your back is up against the wall when carrying such a load.
Like improvising during a performance, some people fold under pressure, others focus. Obviously you accepted the challenge.

I could quote Nathaniel Greene, or Cortez, but I am sure you heard these bravados and motivational examples.


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 3, 2013)

Brilliant composition and mix! I can't believe this was rejected? This is one of the best pieces I've heard on the forum in a long time! It really makes me feel nostalgic for a magical previous era of film scores.


----------



## ghostnote (Aug 5, 2013)

thanks for the share thomas, great piece


----------



## bryla (Aug 5, 2013)

Michal: thank you very much
Zac: I'm sincerely honored by your comment !

Chimuelo: I actually don't know them.
I know what you mean but then again it wasn't to challenge our musical ancestors. I remember glueing model airplanes of WWII German airplanes. My brother knew everything about the war and my dad built them better. My glue was all over the place and my stickers were not in the right place. Nevertheless I built them and thought it was a fun process sitting in my room with only one lamp on in the evening. 

In the same way I close my bedroom door (so to speak) when composing so all my heroes don't peek over my shoulder to correct me. Actually in the time from the beginning composing this piece to the day of the recording I choose not to look at my precious scores that we all love. Many times I've done this and then wanted to implement some cool things from what I saw in the scores. After recording I can always pinpoint those spots and feel that they are not part of the music not part of my sound. In this piece I can also spot clear influences but everything was inherent in me before putting it down.


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 5, 2013)

That's a great analogy!


----------



## rgames (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Dina And The Dragon (fantasy)*

Great writing - very well done.

Agree the mix is not the best but it's not bad, it's just not as good as the music 

rgames


----------



## bryla (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks guys!

One thing I've found out is this: It's harder to mix a real orchestra than to mix samples.

I've uploaded the score for any interested:
http://issuu.com/thomasbrya/docs/dina/0


----------



## Rob (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice piece Thomas! Always nice to hear real orchestras too... Thanks for the score!


----------



## bryla (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you Rob!

I enjoy working with them and I always hate the first time hearing samples after working with orchestras.


----------



## Rob (Aug 6, 2013)

bryla @ 6th August 2013 said:


> Thank you Rob!
> 
> I enjoy working with them and I always hate the first time hearing samples after working with orchestras.



True... But has it ever happened to you that your mockup was better than the actual performance? It happened to me quite a few times, mostly with chamber ensembles...


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for providing the score!!! I look forward to studying it


----------



## bryla (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes it has, rob. It was in my early days when I didn't know how to translate my mockup to paper. 

You're very welcome, zac!


----------



## peksi (Aug 8, 2013)

truly wonderful piece that seems to be done very carefully. sorry to hear this got sacked, very hard to believe.


----------



## bryla (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words Pekka!


----------



## bryla (Aug 15, 2013)

Something funny happened:

Since they choose another composer, I wrote the author of the book it's based on to let her know I wrote this piece based on the book. She forwarded it to her agent, who then forwarded it to the movie's producers - again!

Since I've never worked with these guys, I'm happy that I went out of my way to produce the best pitch I could possibly do.


----------



## toomanynotes (Aug 16, 2013)

great stuff!

You said you went out of your way? But how much did it cost to get the thing recorded?

Thanks

Pin


----------



## bryla (Aug 16, 2013)

More than the usual pitch. I went out of my way because I've never done so much to pitch a project. Even had a long conversation with my former teacher.


----------

